
Ruins of forgotten empires: APL languages (2013) - tosh
https://scottlocklin.wordpress.com/2013/07/28/ruins-of-forgotten-empires-apl-languages/
======
kuharich
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9707075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9707075)

